# Bacon Wrapped Asparagus



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 25, 2016)

Did a few on the weber q. Dusted with super pig.













bwsp.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 25, 2016


















bwsp1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 25, 2016


















bwsp2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jul 25, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 25, 2016)

Now that is awesome!

We do asparagus all the time. 

I don't know why I never thought to wrap it in bacon!

Point  to you.

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice twist on the 'gus!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 25, 2016)

N, Looks tasty!


----------



## b-one (Jul 25, 2016)

Bacon truly makes everything better! Great job!


----------



## mosparky (Jul 25, 2016)

I use them to appease the she beast ! Once I got her to try them, OMG ...I created a monster. Best thing that ever happened to asparagus.


----------



## pitbulmom (Jul 26, 2016)

Usually do these on the broiler, will have to try on the Grill!


----------



## bena (Jul 26, 2016)

I love how you took something healthy and wrapped it in bacon to make it edible ;-)


----------

